
Build fast, fix later: speed hurts quality at Tesla, some workers say - prostoalex
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-quality-insight/build-fast-fix-later-speed-hurts-quality-at-tesla-some-workers-say-idUSKBN1DT0N3
======
lafar6502
Hilarious how official company statements seem to ignore reality or even try
to deny it blatantly. Feeding such bs to people will fire back, and denying
that a problem exists shows Tesla has no plan to improve

